# Bay of Fundy



## Judy (Sep 29, 2013)

Where is the best  place to see the tide change in the Bay of Fundy?  Is there a timeshare near there?


----------



## andex (Sep 29, 2013)

Not much for time share in NB or NS you might have better chance renting a cottage. Hopewell rock is very popular. Worth googlin or check out youtube for shubenacadie rafting! it will give you a diffrent percpective as well. Something new they are starting to surf some of the rivers! i would suggest july and early august for the best weather!


----------



## travel maniac (Oct 3, 2013)

Judy said:


> Where is the best  place to see the tide change in the Bay of Fundy?  Is there a timeshare near there?



We just returned from a trip to the maritimes.  Hopewell rocks, NB, as the previous post suggests, is a great place to go and experience what all the fuss is about the tides.  If you are planning to go, plan on going close to the full moon (new moon) or last quarter.  The tides are at their highest during those times.

No timeshare anywhere closeby.  We stayed in a very nice and clean B&B - here's the link - Calva was very helpful and the place was very clean.

http://www.tourismnewbrunswick.ca/Products/V/VictorianaSteevesHomesteadBedBreakfast.aspx 

There is a tidal power station near Annapolis Real in NS (other side of the bay) that has a visitor center.  It is the only tidal power station in North America.  I wouldn't go there just for the visit unless you are a tidal power junkie.


----------



## Judy (Oct 16, 2013)

It seems that a B&B in NB or NS will be the best bet. I'm starting research.  What time of year would you all recommend?  I know tides are expected to be highest/lowest around full and new moons.  Is there anything else I ought to consider - I haven't yet been able to find tidal predictions more than a few months out.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 19, 2013)

*August 10, 2014*



Judy said:


> It seems that a B&B in NB or NS will be the best bet. I'm starting research.  What time of year would you all recommend?  I know tides are expected to be highest/lowest around full and new moons.  Is there anything else I ought to consider - I haven't yet been able to find tidal predictions more than a few months out.



Coincidence of lunar perigee and full moon was on June 23, 2013.  NASA says the next is August 10, 2014, a good time to come to The Maritimes since it's summer.  Check out this video from the Petitcodiac River in Moncton in June 2013.  Bay of Fundy is interesting but these river tidal bores are really cool.


----------



## Janette (Oct 19, 2013)

We did a 17 day trip around NS last August. One of our trips of a lifetime. Our daughter lives in Portland Maine so we flew into there and rented a car. We stayed in B&Bs except in Halifax and Moncton NB. We stayed in a Residence Inn in Moncton. It is close enough to the Hopewell rocks that we could visit twice to see high and low. We also stayed in Annapolis Royal in NS so we could spend time along the coast there. Everyone needs to eat scallops in Digby. I did a lot of research on B&Bs and I would repeat the same trip in a heart beat. There aren't a lot of lodging choices if you really want to visit NS. We spent a out $4000 including rental car, gas, lodging, food, park passes, etc.


----------



## Judy (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks everybody.  We're going to plan to spend enough time in the area to see both the tidal changes in the Bay of Fundy and the river tidal bores.  The trip will have to wait until 2015 - around the Supermoon of September 28.


----------



## andex (Oct 27, 2013)

Weather wise July/august would be better! check this out! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNrzhxcTyp0


----------



## Judy (Oct 28, 2013)

andex said:


> Weather wise July/august would be better!



Is the weather so awful at the end of September?  I had thought to combine a visit to the Bay of Fundy with fall leaf viewing.


----------



## andex (Oct 31, 2013)

Weather is not that bad I suppose. Nights are very cool. You should be able to Google the averages. 
For leaves I would suggest early October. I live about 150 miles north. And the leaves are at their nicest the first week of October.
Cape Breton/Cabot trail might also be worth investigating (Northern NS)


----------



## andex (Oct 31, 2013)

We are on are way to Florida I will be traveling from Orlando to Weston. Any dive recommendations around. We are 4 divers!


----------

